# Flatstalker "Kayak"



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I am in the market for a big boy kayak....while perusing the internet in this search,I ran across the "Flatstalker".It's like a mini Flats/bay boat,except it's surfboard-like low profile.It seems very stable,you have the ability to stand and you can motorize it(trolling motor)....comes with a push pole/paddle....about 1000. plus shipping.It seems less confining(read butt friendly)and stable,with a stand-on-top storage box/seat,and breks down for storage.Can I get some opinions ?Ocean Kayak Big Game Kayak or this badboy? I fish mostly the Pamlico Sound and Chesapeake Bay in NC and Virginia,and thought it would be great to flyfish on here at the lake.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

I would deffinatley go with the flatstalker, if I had the money I would have bought one but I got a Tarpon 120 w/rudder


----------



## ghillhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

I flyfish and am getting one the next time I am in Corpus. In talking with Roy Sanders, the owner, the blue seems to be the most stealthy, so that is the color we are getting, although orange or yellow would be more visible to boaters. I may just keep a blaze orange ball cap in the storage unit and wear it when getting to my spots. To me the upsides are the stability and not having to get up from a seated position in a kayak, which could cause some noise and disturbance in the water near fish, and being able to see better from a more elevated position while on the move, and especially when standing on the seat. I understand some guys use a camping stool in their kayaks, but that is less stable and just proves the underlying value of being seated higher and in a better ready position while on the water. Also, since you are sitting-up, you won't get your *** (posterior) wet like you will in a kayak, even with scuppers if you hit a wake.

The negative aspects of the flatstalker seem to be weight and poling/running in the wind compared to a kayak. The board part of the flatstalker is 80 lbs, which is heavier than most kayaks. Roy said they added weight to make it more stable, and it was worth it. And since it is flat, it doesn't glide through the water as well as a kayak, but again, that is a stability trade-off. Also, since you are sitting up and standing up, you present a larger profile for the wind, so it takes a little more work. For us this is not an issue as we will be launching this from outside our house, and fishing close to there, so we are more interested in stability and visibility than crossing lots of water. We might add a trolling motor just to have one (a 54lb transom mount MotorGuide Great White), so we will have to register it, which is a pain, but you would have to do the same with a motor on a kayak if you wanted one.


----------



## jonnylaw (Aug 12, 2005)

The flatstalker is nice, but I've fished around them and they can become a bear with only a small breeze. I think the trolling motor would be required to be able to move it around, I think the paddle pole would leave you poling around in circles.

I settled on a Native Ultimate 14, it's the best compromise in "paddleability" and "standability". It paddles very good for being a "big boy" kayak and I can stand and fish out of mine all day. 

Not dogging the flatstalker, but I would also look at the Native ultimates too. If you're are fishing backwaters and nice calm water, the flatstalker would be hard to beat.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Opinions appreciated ....*

Thanks,ya'll....keep 'em comin'.I was thinkin',too,that a trolling motor would be almost necessary.I fish mostly backwater areas,but on occasion fish the inside of a prominent inlet,where it can get breezy and the tide can get pulling pretty good.


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

IMO, they're much more comfortable than a kayak especially for us older guys and you can stand on the storage box for a better view point. They are better suited for areas out of the wind rather than open water and they weigh a bit more than a kayak. If prefer the olive green color. You will occasionally find a preowned one for sale on this link. 
http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=449cf1a236f4f2b664a865898dcc0953


----------



## mschmidt (Aug 10, 2006)

I've got one FOR SALE,
I am in Katy, TX
It is set up with the TM Bracket.
$650
cell 281-960-8956


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

The $650 price is good one.

I have seen used one's on Craig's List also.

I have heard they are better transported on mother ship and fish close area.

Joe


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I wade the areas I fish and am lookin' to get to areas on the other side of channels,holes,etc. and to the hard to access areas.They seem to me to be the answer.My main reservation about kayaks has been the "restriction of movement" that comes with that deal.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

MSCHMIDT....private message sent.


----------



## Css0986 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Flatstalker*

Anyone no where I can find a flat stalker?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't overlook the Jackson "Big Rig!"


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Zeitgeist said:


> Don't overlook the Jackson "Big Rig!"


I'm looking hard at yaks too. I'll check out the Jackson Big Rig.

Have y'all seen the Diablo Amigo? I really like the looks of that deck on the bow and higher platform seat. I don't know how it'd handle the salt and wind. I think you give up some speed and gain stability and a flat deck to walk on.

What do y'all think about a paddling yak vs. say the Hobie PA with foot pedals? Seems like hands free would be really nice but that yak doesn't have the platform or stability of the Big Rig and Amigo.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Get an Otter Stealth Boat


----------

